# Crab, Crawfish and Goat Cheese Tarts



## marmalady (Aug 12, 2005)

Just put this together for our party tomorrow, and can't think of anyone I'd rather share it with than you folks! 
 
 
Crabmeat, Crawdaddy and  Goat Cheese Tarts
 

4 oz. crabmeat, picked

½ cup cooked crawfish tails, chopped finely

3 oz. herb goat cheese

3 Tablespoons cream cheese

1 ½ tsp. fines herbs (or your favorite combination)

salt, pepper, garlic powder

 

Phyllo Tart Shells

Shredded parmesan

 

Preheat oven to 375. Mix first 6 ingredients together well. Place tart shells on a cookie sheet, fill them and sprinkle parmesan on top. Bake about 10-15 minutes, til parm is golden brown.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2005)

Marm,

your guests are going to be in heaven. I wish I were one of them  .This looks so yummy...I'm going to try to get some crawfish and make this, my kids and I will love it. My oldest son espicially he's a crawfish, crab   and shrimp lover.  Thanks for another great recipe...Hope your party is a smash 
kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Aug 12, 2005)

Tx, K - If you can't find crawdaddies, just use shrimp!


----------

